# [SOLVED] Restore an Alienware laptop to Factory Settings



## FreddeN

Is just need to know what the hotkey are to restore my Alienware laptop back to the stage when I unboxed it. I know this will erase all of my games, photos, movies and such but I need to do it for some reasons.

And before I leave this to you, will any drivers and software which already were installed on the laptop when I got it from the box still be there or do I have to download and install them too?

Thanks

Note: I got no system recovery cd, I only got the operating system cd, so I have to find a way to do this without a cd.


----------



## GZ

*Re: Restore an Alienware laptop to Factory Settings*

Hello FreddeN,

If my memory serves me correctly, Dell factory restore partitions are accessible throught the MBR.

Press F8 immediately after the BIOS Splash screen (alien face???) but before Windows begins to load. You have only a small window of opportunity to hit F8... so If you start to load to Windows, restart the computer and try again.

This will bring up the Advanced Boot Options menu. You will choose the Repair option. It should take you to a menu where you can perform the factory restore.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Restore an Alienware laptop to Factory Settings*

You should get a message on Splash screen or black DOS screen telling you what key to hit. It's usually *F11* or *Alt F11.* You will loose all information you had before unless you backup first.


----------



## FreddeN

*Re: Restore an Alienware laptop to Factory Settings*

Thanks, the correct key was F8 after the Alienware logo, then I selected the Repair option from the menu and it sent me to the AlienRespawn service which within a minute restored my laptop back to factory settings.

Thanks for the help. :wink:


----------



## GZ

*Re: Restore an Alienware laptop to Factory Settings*



FreddeN said:


> Thanks, the correct key was F8 after the Alienware logo, then I selected the Repair option from the menu and it sent me to the AlienRespawn service which within a minute restored my laptop back to factory settings.
> 
> Thanks for the help. :wink:


Glad we could be of assistance! :grin:


----------

